# حدث في الطائرة البريطانية



## محـ عصام ـمد (22 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,


حصل هذا المشهد على متن احدى طائرات الخطوط الجوية البريطانية 
British Airways ) ) في رحلة بين جوهانسبيرج بجنوب افريقيا إلى لندن 
بإنجلترا . و في مقاعد الدرجة السياحية كانت هناك امرأة بيضاء تبلغ من 
العمر حوالي الخمسين تجلس بجانب رجل أسود .


و كان من الواضح أنها كانت متضايقة جداً من هذا الوضع ، لذلك استدعت 
المضيفة و قالت لها ( من الواضح أنك لا ترين الوضع الذي أنا فيه ، لقد 
أجلستموني بجانب رجل أسود ، و أنا لا أوافق أن أكون بجانب شخص مقرف . 
يجب أن توفروا لي مقعداً بديلاً )

قالت لها المضيفة ( اهدئي يا سيدتي ، كل المقاعد في هذه الرحلة ممتلئة 
تقريباً ، لكن دعيني أبحث عن مقعد خال )

غابت المضيفة لعدة دقائق ثم عادت و قالت لها ( سيدتي، كما قلت لك، 
لم أجد مقعداً واحداً خالياً في كل الدرجة السياحية.


لذلك أبلغت الكابتن فأخبرني أنه لا توجد أيضاً أي مقاعد شاغرة في درجة رجال 
الأعمال . لكن يوجد مقعد واحد خال في الدرجة الأولى)

و قبل أن تقول السيدة أي شيء، أكملت المضيفة كلامها ( ليس من المعتاد
في شركتنا أن نسمح لراكب من الدرجة السياحية أن يجلس في الدرجة الأولى
لكن وفقاً لهذه الظروف الإستثنائية فإن الكابتن يشعر أنه من غير 
اللائق أن نرغم أحداً أن يجلس بجانب شخص مقرف لهذا الحد ، لذلك ... ) 

و التفتت المضيفة نحو الرجل الأسود و قالت ( سيدي ، هل يمكنك أن تحمل 
حقيبتك اليدوية و تتبعني ، فهناك مقعد ينتظرك في الدرجة الأولى ! )

في هذه اللحظة وقف الركاب المذهولين اللذين كانوا يتابعون الموقف منذ 
بدايته و صفقوا بحرارة .
قصة حقيقية ....




منقول


----------



## v007ip (24 يناير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور على القصة الرائعة


----------



## م المصري (24 يناير 2008)

سبحان الله .... القرف من خلق الله 

انه منتهي التخلف نابع من قمة التحضر ..... لكنه تحضر فاسد المفاهيم و القيم 

اشكرك علي القصه الطيرانيه الجميله 

تحياتي لك


----------



## اكرم تويج (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا لمجهودك القيم


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (26 يناير 2008)

v007ip 

اشكر مرورك الكريم


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (26 يناير 2008)

م المصري


اشكرك على المرور الكريم


----------



## مهدي الساير (26 يناير 2008)

معقولة يسونها


----------



## arabman_7 (26 يناير 2008)

جميل جد التصرف دة


----------



## amr_zaki (26 يناير 2008)

اه لو تشوفو مصر للطيران


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (28 يناير 2008)

الاخ مهدي مشكور على المرور 


طبعا بتصير .


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (28 يناير 2008)

arabman_7 


مشكور على المرور ..........


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (28 يناير 2008)

amr_zaki 



اشكرك على المرور الكريم ...


احكيلنا كيف مصر للطيران .....


----------



## المناوب (30 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المناوب (30 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم .... و تصرف جميل و ذكي من الكابتن


----------



## هالة74 (30 يناير 2008)

هذا معقول جدا و قد اختبرته بنفسي فقد ركبت مع هذه الشركه


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (2 فبراير 2008)

المناوب 

مشكور على المرور الكريم


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (2 فبراير 2008)

هالة 74


كل الشكر على المرور ..........


----------



## اياد علي محمد (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (13 فبراير 2008)

اياد علي محمد 


كل الشكر على المرور ........


----------



## اكرم تويج (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على الجهود القيمه


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (13 فبراير 2008)

م المصري قال:


> سبحان الله .... القرف من خلق الله
> 
> انه منتهي التخلف نابع من قمة التحضر ..... لكنه تحضر فاسد المفاهيم و القيم
> 
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا

علي هذا الرد الرائع

وجزا الله صاحب الموضوع خير الجزاء

فهاهم المتشدقون بالحريه والتحضر وان كنا نري في بعضهم حسن التصرف ونري في بعضنا سوء التصرف في القول والعمل
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر
_*دعوه غير المسلمين للاسلام ,هل انت من الدعاه؟*_
_* حوار مع الشيخ محمد بن عمرو عبداللطيف رحمه الله عليه*_
_*all excel functions*_
_* أخترت لكم .............*_
_* أسري المسلمين .... واعزاه... واعزاه... واعزاه*_
_*البركة في الراتب أو البركة في المال عموماً !!*_
_* كشف حساب ..... ماذا قدمت لمنتدي المهندسين العرب*_
_* إحياء سنه الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم*_
_* ستون نصيحة للزوجة المسلمة*_
_* موقع روح الاسلام www.islamspirit.com*_
_*كيف تصبح مميزا ؟؟؟ ... او حتى مشرف ..!!!(منقول)ارجو التثبيت*_
_* Tekla structures Detailing and Design Software*_


----------



## م المصري (14 فبراير 2008)

bigone قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> علي هذا الرد الرائع
> 
> ...


 
العضو الرائع و الخلوق بيجون ........ قسم الطيران تشرف باطلالتك 
و تقبل تحيات ابو ايوي العطره


----------



## كاسبر برو (14 فبراير 2008)

ليس غريب عليهم فهم اهل العنصرية البغضاء والظاهر انها عجوز من الطراز القديم من مؤسسين الموجه العنصريه وتصرف قائد الطائرة ينم عن حنكة ودرايه ومِِِِِِِِِِِِِِشكور على هذه القصة


----------



## نور الزمان (14 فبراير 2008)

اين هم من حديث رسولنا الكريم انه لا فرق بين عربي و اعجمي الا بالتقوى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد شبيرو (15 فبراير 2008)

ان اقوالهم تغاير افعالهم فالمناداه بالعدل والديمقراطيه وحقوق النسان دعاوي تطبق في حالات وحالات اخرى لاتطبق ولتروا نشراتت الاخبار 
العنصريه موجوده من قديم الازل وحاربها الاسلام 
وترانا في الصلاه نتجاور ونتلاصق من كل جنس ولون لاننا كلنا مسلمون ولن يفرق الله بيينا الا بالعمل الصالح وليس باللون اوالنسب


----------



## بي سي (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور على القصة
ومن حفر حفرة لاخية وقع فيها


----------



## محب الشرقية (18 فبراير 2008)

قصة رائعة جدا


----------



## جيولوجيا هندسيه (18 فبراير 2008)

تصرف حكيم من الكابتن لكن أخشى ان يكون أسود البشره وتعصب لصاحبه


----------



## وجدي_1405 (18 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاتة
أخ محمد عصام
جزاك الله خير على هذا المثال
فسبحان الله حتى الأن و ما زال هناك تفرقة عنصرية .
الحمدلله على نعمة الإسلام .


----------



## Alrandy (29 مارس 2008)

قال نيلسون مانديلا زعيم السود فى جنوب افريقيا لفردريك دى كليرك زعيم البيض اثناء احدى المفاوضات : فردريك قل لى هل لديكم ابقار وسوداء وبيضاء فى مزارع البيض قال نعم قال منديلا هل تعيش سوياَ جنبا الى جنب قال نعم قال منديلا فلماذا ابقاركم اكثر تسامحاَ متكم


----------



## م المصري (30 مارس 2008)

Alrandy قال:


> قال نيلسون مانديلا زعيم السود فى جنوب افريقيا لفردريك دى كليرك زعيم البيض اثناء احدى المفاوضات : فردريك قل لى هل لديكم ابقار وسوداء وبيضاء فى مزارع البيض قال نعم قال منديلا هل تعيش سوياَ جنبا الى جنب قال نعم قال منديلا فلماذا ابقاركم اكثر تسامحاَ متكم


 
حياك الله اخي الكريم ......


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (30 مارس 2008)

اكرم تويج 
كل الشكر على المرور .


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (30 مارس 2008)

bigone 
مشكور على المرور وجزيت خيرا على الرد

كاسبر برو 
مشكور على المرور الكريم وجزيت خيرا على الرد ...


نور الزمان 

كل الشكر على المرور .... لن يفهموا هذا الكلام ...... 

محمد شبيرو 
مشكور على المرور الكريم والرد الرائع ......... ديننا دين عدل .......


بي سي 
مشكور على المرور الرائع ....




المبرمج الصغير 
كل الشكر على المرور الكريم ...........


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (30 مارس 2008)

جيولوجيا هندسيه 
كل الشكر على المرور الرائع .... 

وجدي_1405 
مشكور على المرور الرائع ..... وكما قلت الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (30 مارس 2008)

Alrandy 
اشكر مرورك الكريم ......
وكلامك اللطيف ...


م المصري 
مشرف قسم هندسة الطيران

اشكرك على جهودك الطيبة .... وجزيت خيرا ..........

.


----------



## meid79 (30 مارس 2008)

موقف رائع من طاقم الطائرة وان كان يجب عليهم طرد هذه القذارة العفنة وحرمانها من ركوب اي طائرة علي هذة الشركة.


----------



## محـ عصام ـمد (6 أبريل 2008)

meid79 


مشكور على المرور الرائع .......................
.


----------

